# End of days



## dman1234 (May 21, 2011)

Where is Harold Camping? i wanna know what hes got to say
 this morning.:ignore: 

I was shocked to wake up and see the sun was up and the birds were chirping.:giggle: 

Now we will have to listen to the hypes ramping up for Dec 2012, only another year and a half of this junk.


----------



## dman1234 (May 21, 2011)

Silly me, i just read it will start at 6pm today, i wonder if thats EST or PST.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 21, 2011)

Here is 13h53m. Better say goodbye to the family


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

> I was shocked to wake up and see the sun was up and the birds were chirping


:ignore:


> i just read it will start at 6pm today


:holysheep::doh:
lmao!!! I love it when these "camp" guys start. If they actually read the book instead of pound it they might realize by trying to predict you they just made sure it ISN'T going to happen. LOL Bible pretty clear when it says no one will know. So if you're a Christian should be thinking..."cool I know today isn't the day" :hubba:

:48:

It's pretty bad my first response if it did happen would be "dude, couldn't you wait until AFTER this seasons OD harvest?"


----------



## Locked (May 21, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Silly me, i just read it will start at 6pm today, i wonder if thats EST or PST.




Exactly.....that is how ridiculous this whole thing is. On whose clock exactly is the world ending on?

It's like the Y2K hype all over again....and then nothing.


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2011)

Yes, does Jesus prefer EST, PST, what? 
If this is the end, i just wanna say, it has been great being a member of MP. 
If the world is ending today, what would you do? Smoke a doobie?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Exactly.....that is how ridiculous this whole thing is. On whose clock exactly is the world ending on?
> 
> It's like the Y2K hype all over again....and then nothing.


  what are they talkin about, we dont have cable yet!!!


----------



## PencilHead (May 21, 2011)

How conveinient that it's on a weekend.  Guess everyone's too busy during the week.


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

All I know is I have a 12pack of bud, chainsaw fueled up and sharpened and my 12ga. boomstick at ready. I'm set


----------



## Locked (May 21, 2011)

At least the CDC has a sense of humor about it>>>     emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp


----------



## burner (May 21, 2011)

You know what was funny? Last night on the news they just lightly mentioned the rapture......then gave the 5 day forecast LOL!


----------



## Erbal (May 21, 2011)

So I just read it was suppose to be 2am ET. 

I don't think I should of smoked out JC, he seems to have gotten apathetic and missed his big day.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 21, 2011)

:holysheep:  It did happen!!  None of us Pot smokers made it! Dammm I guess I'll go wake and bake!:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> You know what was funny? Last night on the news they just lightly mentioned the rapture......then gave the 5 day forecast LOL!


Our regularly scheduled 6pm forecaster (nice guy Bob) has mysteriously vanished in thin air at the start of this broadcast. Filling in for him is our on staff devil worshiper to give us our Saturday evening weather. 


> For saturday night we forecast reigns of hellfire, famine and plague led by the four horseman. Hail will be the size of 2 ton boulders flaming hot. For Sunday we will see this front pass on and all of civilization will be left in ruin. Monday Tuesday and Wednesday the sun will be blacked out. By Thursday all should be cleared up and sunny for the weekend. This concludes our 5-day forecast. Thanks for tuning in.


:holysheep:


----------



## Erbal (May 21, 2011)

Thats some good stuff there Mutt!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 21, 2011)

:shocked:


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Our regularly scheduled 6pm forecaster (nice guy Bob) has mysteriously vanished in thin air at the start of this broadcast. Filling in for him is our on staff devil worshiper to give us our Saturday evening weather.
> 
> :holysheep:



Funny stuff.


----------



## Badger (May 21, 2011)

*Well it is now 45 minutes past the six o`clock that was supposed to have everything go pop.... smoke anyone...???? *:48:


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

Badger said:
			
		

> *Well it is now 45 minutes past the six o`clock that was supposed to have everything go pop.... smoke anyone...???? *:48:



It's 6pm CST. I think...those other whack jobs out of minnesota or wherever, the ones that picket funerals....they have a hand in this somewhere...I just know it  So it would have to be CST. :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 21, 2011)

Still here.


----------



## Locked (May 21, 2011)

Has anybody's part of the world ended?? From what I can tell NJ is still here...so check us off the destroyed list.......lol:holysheep:


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 21, 2011)

Sacramento, CA  Here!,, No Big Quakes are floods just a nice 78 degree sunny day.  Ha ha it couldn't be much better here, in a few weeks it will be 100 plus everyday Yeeehaaa!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 21, 2011)

Hey Who turned out the lights? Come on yall this aint funny no more.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 21, 2011)

Florida is still here!

No Tidal Waves

No Meteors


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

Oh hell all $hit broke loose at my place.
Dead have come to life!!!!
Get your provisions packed...it's ON!!! like donkey kONg!!!!
We are all Forked!!!! RUN LIKE HE!! !!!!!!!
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuLsxo20Rmo&feature=related


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 21, 2011)

:confused2: does Florida count? They already look like the Walking Dead.

Mutt did you see where Westboro Baptist Church protested Lisa Lampanelli? hXXp://www.tmz.com/2011/05/21/lisa-lampanelli-westboro-baptist-church-44000-donation-topeka-kansas/ I would love to see the Preachers face when he reads the thank you note in front of the church congregation


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 22, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Who turned out the lights? Come on yall this aint funny no more.


 
Your right it is not funny anymore.  I am no bible thumpen crazy! If you know anything about what is said in the bible for real. This guy and all the poor needy people that followed him and gave all thier money for the signs/advertising this False Profiecy.  They are actually doing exactly what the bible says!!  Wow that crap is a trip to this stoner!  It really shows that people will follow Idiots/False Profits and belive anything!!:holysheep:   Man I got to go smoke a joint!


----------



## Badger (May 22, 2011)

*South Devon, England, is still here... well it was when I took my dawg out for his walk just before... * :holysheep: :aok:


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2011)

I didn't drink the kool-aid!...:rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (May 22, 2011)

I'm thinking it came and went, nobody was rapture-worthy and God's still taking applications for second shift.


----------



## Mutt (May 22, 2011)

I woke up with a little note next to me this morning. 
"you been a bad dawg, so we left ya behind" 
:doh:


----------



## dman1234 (May 22, 2011)

It is suppose to be a dark miserable rainy day here, but i woke up and can see it is very bright outside, i need to go make sure the sky isnt on fire.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2011)

you guys have been making rapture jokes, like there's no tomorrow!..:rofl:


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2011)

say what u want i knew there will not be end of days yet , i got plants flowering man , God wold not do that to me. 



Hi Hick good to see u old man


----------



## rasta (May 25, 2011)

the end of the world is the day you die ,,,plain and simple


----------



## dman1234 (May 25, 2011)

rasta said:
			
		

> the end of the world is the day you die ,,,plain and simple


 
you mean the end of *YOUR* world is the day you die,


----------



## rasta (May 26, 2011)

you would not understand


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2011)

rasta said:
			
		

> the end of the world is the day you die ,,,plain and simple


so true brother. so true.


----------



## dman1234 (May 26, 2011)

rasta said:
			
		

> you would not understand


 

Okay, why dont you enlighten me.


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Okay, why dont you enlighten me.


Let's not go there and say we did 
Rasta is a very chill peep and I will vouche for him over most in this forum.
He is one true MP solid member....but like everyone he has his good days and bad...let the dude vent. check his sign up date...he's almost as old as Hick :rofl:
but lets not dig into his bad day. He never vents unless its a really bad day. He's got a friend with me and no matter what he posts I'll always get his back. 
just my 2 cents worth 
@Rasta
P,L,R my brother from another mother.
This blunt is for you dude.
:48:


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 26, 2011)

I just spoke to God and he told me he would wait till I have a great big dank harvest so it looks like we are safe for a while :rofl:


----------



## dman1234 (May 26, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Let's not go there and say we did
> Rasta is a very chill peep and I will vouche for him over most in this forum.
> He is one true MP solid member....but like everyone he has his good days and bad...let the dude vent. check his sign up date...he's almost as old as Hick :rofl:
> but lets not dig into his bad day. He never vents unless its a really bad day. He's got a friend with me and no matter what he posts I'll always get his back.
> ...


 


I dont know where all that is coming from?


He said i wouldnt understand and i asked him to enlighten me, thats all.


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I dont know where all that is coming from?
> 
> 
> He said i wouldnt understand and i asked him to enlighten me, thats all.



sorry man, I get a lil protective dman of certain members here. it's the "dawg" in me. 
I get the curiosity now...just thought it was an attempt at a "dig" my bad...hope apologies are accepted  been up a long time and got longer to go...always get a lil "touchy" when I am tired...again I'm sorry dude 
here hit my virtual doobie...as a token.

:48:


----------



## dman1234 (May 26, 2011)

Not a problem, no need to appologize, 

aint no thing but a chicken wing.

Peace


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> I just spoke to God and he told me he would wait till I have a great big dank harvest so it looks like we are safe for a while :rofl:



:confused2:.. funny, I don't recall speaking with you???...


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 26, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2:.. funny, I don't recall speaking with you???...


  They say MJ causes memory loss!  This must be proof:stoned:


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Not a problem, no need to appologize,
> 
> aint no thing but a chicken wing.
> 
> Peace




Mmmmmm......wings.....yummy


----------



## dman1234 (May 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm......wings.....yummy


 
Maybe it was my subconscious at work because today is pint and pound night at the pub.
pound of wings and a pint of beer for 8 bucks, im in.


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2011)

Okay put me down for a pint and a pound too......I shld be off work around 730 tonight...don't let my wings get cold or mah beer warm....:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (May 30, 2011)

Now we are talking...wings and beer and weed....only thing missing is scantily clad women and I am in heaven


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Now we are talking...wings and beer and weed....only thing missing is scantily clad women and I am in heaven




I got the scatiily clad women here in Jamaica as well but I hve to make sure I hve my trusty shades on before I look or I will get the backhand from the wife...lol
And actually substitute Jerk Chicken for wings....


----------



## Mutt (May 30, 2011)

did the scantily clad women serve the "jerk" chicken? If so I hope you tipped well. :rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 30, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> did the scantily clad women serve the "jerk" chicken? If so I hope you tipped well. :rofl:



Im looking at my avatar, wanting to reply. Knowing I would be banned sooo fast. :laugh:


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Im looking at my avatar, wanting to reply. Knowing I would be banned sooo fast. :laugh:




You got a dirty mind....lol


----------



## Mutt (May 30, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You got a dirty mind....lol





			
				spearchucker said:
			
		

> Im looking at my avatar


COCK-A-doodle-DOO she said  :banana: 


> Knowing I would be banned sooo fast.


It's too late for me...I went there  Hick is gonna toss me in the 2 day ban catagory over this one


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You got a dirty mind....lol



Last time someone told me that. I was being escorted out of Hooters.
Just remember if you go. NO MOTORBOATIN THE WAITRESSES.

(btw if anyone is around DC on June 16th and wants to be a character witness in my favor. Please dont hesitate to show.)


----------



## orangesunshine (May 31, 2011)

:rofl: :48:


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2011)

Sure glad the world didn't end....this thread has turned priceless,,,, :holysheep:


----------

